# Guadalupe Riverfront Rental



## cman

On River Rd. at the Chute. 
4 bedrooms. Sleeps 16. Comes with 3 kayaks. 
Summer weekends booking up. Reduced rates for M-W nights. 

@GuadalupeLodge








Guadalupe Lodge


Guadalupe Lodge, New Braunfels, Texas. 2,124 likes · 4 talking about this · 84 were here. River view from every room! Private Guadalupe Riverfront home on River Road, New Braunfels. 4 bedroom....




www.facebook.com












Guadalupe Lodge (@guadalupelodge) • Instagram photos and videos


1,106 Followers, 2,837 Following, 101 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Guadalupe Lodge (@guadalupelodge)




www.instagram.com





AVAILABILITY-


https://www.newbraunfelsescapes.com/vrp/unit/Guadalupe_Lodge_RR_7806


----------



## cman




----------

